# Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)



## L!mmerikkx (31. Juli 2009)

Hey Ho...  

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich fahre nun schon seit ca 22 Jahren nach Holland, um genau zu sein nach Lemmer. Die Gewässer dort kenne ich in und auswendig wenn es um Raubfische geht. 
Vor einem Jahr habe ich mit dem Karpfenangeln in Deutschland angefangen und da stellte ich mir die Frage: "Hey, gibts nicht rund um Lemmer gute Karpfenstellen?!" 
Ich habe zwar noch nie von einem Karpfenfang dort gehört, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekianntlich zuletzt.

Also nochmal zu meiner Frage:

Hey, gibts nicht rund um Lemmer gute Karpfenstellen?!


----------



## L!mmerikkx (1. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*

Hat keiner ne Ahnung?!


----------



## L!mmerikkx (12. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*

na kommt schon gebt euch ein Ruck


----------



## kspr (24. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*

Karpfen ist realtiv schwierig in Holland zu fischen. Zum einen sind sie sehr rar, zum anderen gibt es einen riesigen bestand an brassen in den Poldern und Kanälen. Diese Schwärme sind meist früher am Futterplatz als die Karpfen selbst.

Ich habe einen bekannten auf unserem Campingplatz der ab un zu mal auf Karpfen geht. Fänge sind so "lala" und naja ich meine er füttert knapp 2 wochen lang die stelle an und selbst dann ist es keine wirkliche garantie das du dort nicht eher brassen an den haken bekommst 

Ich denke wenn du die Gewässer rund um Lemmer auswendig kennst (fahre durch lemmer übrigens immer durch nach stavoren ) und die Raubfischstellen schon kennst bist du den meisten schon weit vorraus


----------



## Dart (24. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun schon seit ca 22 Jahren nach Holland, um genau zu sein nach Lemmer.


Sorry für OT, das erste Jahr bist du dann aber im Bauch deiner Mama nach Lemmer gefahren, oder?|bigeyes

Zum Thema: Nordholland soll einen sehr guten Bestand an Wildkarpfen haben, nicht so groß...aber mit jeder Menge Power. Schwing dich aufs Velo und mach Meter, die holländischen Spezis geben durchaus gerne mal einen Tipp.
Ansonsten findest du in den Seen sicherlich bessere Chancen zum Karpfenfang als in den Poldern.
Gruß Reiner|wavey:


----------



## klaeusken (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> Hey Ho...
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich fahre nun schon seit ca 22 Jahren nach Holland, um genau zu sein nach Lemmer. Die Gewässer dort kenne ich in und auswendig wenn es um Raubfische geht.
> Vor einem Jahr habe ich mit dem Karpfenangeln in Deutschland angefangen und da stellte ich mir die Frage: "Hey, gibts nicht rund um Lemmer gute Karpfenstellen?!"
> ...


hallöchen
ich fahre seit 2 jahren immer mal wieder nach lemmer. hab dort in aquaronde ein haus. nimm mein angelboot immer mit.wenn du solange dort hinfährst, kannst du mir sicher sagen wo ich die besten stellen finden kann um auf zander zu angeln.habe sie noch nicht gefunden.bin vertkalangler, scheue aber auch nicht davor zurüch einen toten köfi zu ködern.würde mich wirklich über eine ausführliche nachricht von dir freuen , da ich im september wieder hochfahre
gruss klaeusken


----------



## Dome86 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*

fahre auch so oft es geht nach holland an die see bresgens/ostburg fals es jemand kennt dorg gehe ich auch immer angeln an ne see der anscheinend nem verein dort gehört aber mit ner vergunning die 12,50€ pro rute für das ganze jahr kostet kann mann dort angeln und dort kann mann sehr gut auf karpfen gehen habe letztes we 3 karpfen 2 waren zwischen 35-40cm und 1 gute 50cm aber es sind noch größere drin wenn mann sieht was in denn abendstunden dort springt is hammer


----------



## kutscherff (10. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*

Hallo,
fahre in den Herbstferien nach Lemmer. Kann mir einer von Euch einen Tipp geben, wo ich die Angelerlaubnis bekomme? Geht`s auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit? (Fische am liebsten mit der Fliege auf Hecht). Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## L!mmerikkx (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, das erste Jahr bist du dann aber im Bauch deiner Mama nach Lemmer gefahren, oder?|bigeyes
> 
> Zum Thema: Nordholland soll einen sehr guten Bestand an Wildkarpfen haben, nicht so groß...aber mit jeder Menge Power. Schwing dich aufs Velo und mach Meter, die holländischen Spezis geben durchaus gerne mal einen Tipp.
> Ansonsten findest du in den Seen sicherlich bessere Chancen zum Karpfenfang als in den Poldern.
> Gruß Reiner|wavey:



Wuuups  21 Jahren natürlich!


----------



## L!mmerikkx (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



klaeusken schrieb:


> hallöchen
> ich fahre seit 2 jahren immer mal wieder nach lemmer. hab dort in aquaronde ein haus. nimm mein angelboot immer mit.wenn du solange dort hinfährst, kannst du mir sicher sagen wo ich die besten stellen finden kann um auf zander zu angeln.habe sie noch nicht gefunden.bin vertkalangler, scheue aber auch nicht davor zurüch einen toten köfi zu ködern.würde mich wirklich über eine ausführliche nachricht von dir freuen , da ich im september wieder hochfahre
> gruss klaeusken




Zander faängt man da am besten auf den Brekken. Die Durschnittstiefe beträgt dort 2-3 Meter. Klapper am besten die  Kante zur Fahrrinne ab, da geht meistens was


----------



## L!mmerikkx (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



kutscherff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahre in den Herbstferien nach Lemmer. Kann mir einer von Euch einen Tipp geben, wo ich die Angelerlaubnis bekomme? Geht`s auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit? (Fische am liebsten mit der Fliege auf Hecht). Vielen Dank im Vorraus



Die Angelerlaubnis kriegst du in der Stadt selber. Da gibt es einen kleinen Angelladen, der sich "Pet's Place" nennt. Du kannst dir da auch einen Schein für nur eine Woche kaufen. Das kostet dich da einen 10er.

Mit der Fliege würde ich die Polder rund um Lemmer abklappern.


----------



## kutscherff (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Holland (Lemmer)*



L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> Die Angelerlaubnis kriegst du in der Stadt selber. Da gibt es einen kleinen Angelladen, der sich "Pet's Place" nennt. Du kannst dir da auch einen Schein für nur eine Woche kaufen. Das kostet dich da einen 10er.
> 
> Mit der Fliege würde ich die Polder rund um Lemmer abklappern.


 
Vielen Dank für Deine Infos!!!


----------

